# Help with symmetry



## 433iron (Feb 2, 2016)

What are some good ways to help create symmetry? I've had people tell me to just do more reps with the smaller muscle or rep with heavier weight on that muscle. I have no idea what the most efficient way is, what do you all do?


----------



## Beefcake (Feb 2, 2016)

I do heavy weights then on some off days I'll lift for reps.  It depends on what muscle groups I'm working on.  What muscles do you need to work on symmetry?


----------



## snake (Feb 2, 2016)

Symmetry is just someones conclusion to the percent of muscle mass from one body part to another. The old rule of thumb was a 1:1 ratio between neck/arms and calves. That being said, perfect symmetry would have with a neck measuring 16", an arm of 16" and calves of 16". To me, I think it's better if you were 16/17/16 but then that's not symmetrical now is it?

I guess you're question is more about a lagging body part then symmetry. We all have that body part that that just won't grow but if you are giving it your best effort, that' all you can do. Unless you're competing in BBing, I wouldn't worry about it. Sometimes you just have to work with what the good Lord gave you.


----------



## ToolSteel (Feb 2, 2016)

1:1??? Holy crap I'm way off lol


----------



## 433iron (Feb 2, 2016)

Thanks for the info snake.    I'm just not happy with my lats, they seem really unbalanced. I'm guessing from work, mainly using my right side to carry and lift stuff. My left lat just looks pathetic compared to my right


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Feb 2, 2016)

Overall symmetry is something bodybuilders are concerned with, like myself. Genetics will predict a lot about how our muscles will grow, shape, and look based on a bunch of things like muscle belly length, attachments, skeletal structure, joints, height etc...the main goal is to maximize your own potential by training smart. Don't neglect any body parts, especially the forearms and calves if you're not genetically gifted. A full body split muscle routine is a good way to train along with proper form that suites your body's biomechanics in order to get full muscle contractions. But simply put..just train smart and don't neglect body parts.


----------



## ToolSteel (Feb 2, 2016)

433iron said:


> Thanks for the info snake.    I'm just not happy with my lats, they seem really unbalanced. I'm guessing from work, mainly using my right side to carry and lift stuff. My left lat just looks pathetic compared to my right



I used to have this problem. Shot indoor archery for years and my right Lat was much bigger. And even a lot of my upper back. 
I love one arm db rows so for damn near a year I started and finished with the left side so it got extra work. Things finally leveled out pretty decent.


----------



## Go Away (Feb 2, 2016)

I'm also curious about this.

BioChem, you're not addressing the issue. It's not about how to train smart. The OP is saying if he were to go on stage and pose the judges would comment on his lats being different sizes and he wants to know what type of training techniques are effective for fixing the imbalance.

I want answers for this as well because my right triceps is way bigger - floor presses make it blatantly obvious. My whole right side is actually bigger from manual labor shit too...


----------



## 433iron (Feb 2, 2016)

BiologicalChemist said:


> Overall symmetry is something bodybuilders are concerned with, like myself. Genetics will predict a lot about how our muscles will grow, shape, and look based on a bunch of things like muscle belly length, attachments, skeletal structure, joints, height etc...the main goal is to maximize your own potential by training smart. Don't neglect any body parts, especially the forearms and calves if you're not genetically gifted. A full body split muscle routine is a good way to train along with proper form that suites your body's biomechanics in order to get full muscle contractions. But simply put..just train smart and don't neglect body parts.



I'm looking at competing in my first show next summer so I will take what you said to heart


----------



## 433iron (Feb 2, 2016)

ToolSteel said:


> I used to have this problem. Shot indoor archery for years and my right Lat was much bigger. And even a lot of my upper back.
> I love one arm db rows so for damn near a year I started and finished with the left side so it got extra work. Things finally leveled out pretty decent.



Awesome tool. I'll give it a shot


----------



## ToolSteel (Feb 2, 2016)

Go Away said:


> I'm also curious about this.
> 
> BioChem, you're not addressing the issue. It's not about how to train smart. The OP is saying if he were to go on stage and pose the judges would comment on his lats being different sizes and he wants to know what type of training techniques are effective for fixing the imbalance.
> 
> I want answers for this as well because my right triceps is way bigger - floor presses make it blatantly obvious. My whole right side is actually bigger from manual labor shit too...


"Manual labor"


----------



## jojo58 (Feb 3, 2016)

focus more on using your dominant side less.  do pullups in all the possible positions single arm cable lat pulldowns. rep those fvckers out.  dumbell single arm rows and single arm cable rows. Facepulls like a champion, pullovers heavy with an ez bar, above all  focus on the reps and feel the pump. Go heavy on the way up and pyramid to failure on the way down. learn good form and focus at the peak of the contraction, that is where the cables really show their shine.


----------



## 433iron (Feb 3, 2016)

jojo58 said:


> focus more on using your dominant side less.  do pullups in all the possible positions single arm cable lat pulldowns. rep those fvckers out.  dumbell single arm rows and single arm cable rows. Facepulls like a champion, pullovers heavy with an ez bar, above all  focus on the reps and feel the pump. Go heavy on the way up and pyramid to failure on the way down. learn good form and focus at the peak of the contraction, that is where the cables really show their shine.



Perfect, makes a lot sense. Especially using the dominant side less. Let the weak side have a chance to catch up.


----------



## saltylifter (Feb 3, 2016)

Focus on the weak areas first so you can make sure you are getting the max out of them then go off and train the other areas. 
For me I have a hard time growing upper chest so I start my workouts off with chest so I can get the max growth and power out of my training. Do the same for your triceps but do each side at diffrent times and do more reps with the smaller side then the bigger side. 
Good luck man.


----------



## snake (Feb 4, 2016)

433iron said:


> I'm looking at competing in my first show next summer so I will take what you said to heart



Assuming this a local show, nothing is going to be won or lost on symmetry. Cut and mass in that order will probably separate first from third. You can also hide an slight imbalance but that takes some posing time and experience.

Grab your balls and jump. First show should be a learning experience and just walking away with the feeling that you can hang with others on stage. Getting up there in a grape-smuggling marble bag takes guts! Keep us posted!


----------



## 433iron (Feb 5, 2016)

Thank salty and snake. I'll keep posting for sure


----------



## Simbrilee (Jul 18, 2016)

If I were you, I'd try to do exercises where my arms work individually. Try using dumbbells more


----------



## StillKickin (Jul 20, 2016)

Isolateral training has it's point in most programs as well.


----------



## TheHercWithAMouth (Jul 20, 2016)

With an imbalance on a muscle like lats, unilateral work is all well and good (make sure to train heavy with dumbbell rows and cool exercises like the Meadows Row: https://youtu.be/AY4YjAHcWrw) but bilateral heavy work is gonna give you the most size in the end. I like to focus first on neurological pathways, building the mind muscle connection with that side, as sometimes it's simply a recruitment issue and 3-4 weeks of starting your workout with single arm light cable pulls with the weak side can help. Focus on the contraction and really feel the muscle work. I like sets of 20-30 here, nowhere near failure just wire in that feeling of the muscle contracting and stretching against resistance.

Then as your second exercise you can move to a heavy unilateral move and start with the weak side, always increase poundage on the weak side first before the strong side. Finish up with your bilateral compounds like rows and pullups, but try to focus on STARTING the pull with the weak side and letting the strong side help. Its a subtle mental trick, dont let the bar be wopsided but just feel that weak side work harder. Your set is over when the weak side can no longer do its part of the work.

After a couple months or so of training like this you may find you can go back to regular back training again, or at least doing your heavy bilateral movements first and then unilateral to touch up


----------

